
I’m taking a break with macOS, I’m dating Linux - singuerinc
https://medium.com/@singuerinc/im-taking-a-break-with-macos-i-m-dating-linux-edf406f2cd6d
======
lcw
I don't get these articles. As a person who uses Linux personally and MacOS at
work I haven't seen a huge change or innovation in years in either OS and
honestly I'm not unhappy about it. I don't get what people want out of OS's
these days. They are suppose to be platforms to write applications on right?
Why do we treat them like they should come bundled with a bunch of bells and
whistles. We used to call these bell and whistles bloatware till apple started
making them. I think both OS's are great in their own right for what it's
worth. I'm just more on the side of give me a base and I'll decide what I
want. So these new releases mean very little to me.

------
EduardoBautista
The whole wife/girlfriend part was too forced in my opinion. Post would have
been better without it.

